# One the Germans DIDN"T make



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey all!

I wasn't quite sure where to put this one. It's a Luft '46 idea straight out of my twisted little head; the *Fi-203*. It is a piloted Fi-103 twinned with a normal V-1 and used as an attack fighter. 

Check it out at the Sprue Lagoon and let me know what you think.

Man, both the Frog and the Heller Fi-103 are so different, it was hard to tell they were trying to be the same airframe!


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Fantastic job overcoming all the obstacles.A really neat looking plane.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice! It doesn't look any stranger than the their REAL ideas!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

VERY cool! And yeah, as John P says, it looks perfectly reasonable in context of their other design work.

From: http://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/planes/172-fi-203-adlerkralle/



>


The paint job is incredible! Thanks for the details on that process.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks, guys!

Yeah, it's rather frightening when you can see a twin-V1 and say "that seems logical, in context"... Sheesh...

You know, every time I see it, I think of the Cloud Cars on Bespin in Empire Strikes Back. I need to make a new twin, with two cockpits, and paint the thing orange. Hmmm.... now if only I had the Fi-103's to do that...


----------

